
Open Source Makes Big Gains at the London Stock Exchange - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2568&blogid=14
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=866384>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=865286>

